# front end loader



## beeman778 (8 mo ago)

I have a massey ferguson model 231 and want to know what front end loaders would work on it.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning beeman, welcome to the tractor forum.

The factory loader for your 231 is the Massey Ferguson 232 loader. BUT, you must have the correct mounts or be capable of fabricating the mounts to fit. Even a Massey Ferguson Loader won't fit on a 231 if you don't have the right mounts.

Most any loader will fit if you have the correct mounts to fit it to your tractor, or if you can fabricate the mounts.


----------



## beeman778 (8 mo ago)

thank you for the help


----------

